# 12v 60 watt power supply with 5.5mm diameter jack



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Can any of the DIYers on here suggest an adapter that's 12v 60watt+ and uses a 5.5mm diameter jack? I need to power 2 36" Current USA fixtures plugged into a controller. The controller does not come with a power supply for some reason.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Ordered one from Amazon.ca


----------

